# NYU - Director of Photography Focus



## mdg (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm having a hard time finding info and experiences about this concentration.  I know the majority of discussion is for those interested in Directing, etc.

Anyone on this forum that knows much about the focus?  I know Cinematography will have a significantly different focus than the directing program about a year in.

How different would you say the candidates are?  I'd consider myself a decent storyteller writer, but my interest lies more in crafting the shot.

I'd be grateful for any first or secondhand feedback anyone has!


----------

